
Americans say US cars top Asian autos - samratjp
http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/autos_content_landing_pages/1425/ap-gfk-poll-americans-say-us-cars-top-asian-autos/
======
ilkhd2
I prefer Canadian vehicles, New Flyer
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Abqride_729.jpg>).

